# Show us your Yetis



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

*The official Yeti Thread*

Hi,

after Fat Chance, Mantis, Trimble and Ritchey this should be the Yeti Thread . Ok, so here are mine:









1984 Yeti Prototype. This bike was build before Yeti even existed. John Parker made it for personal use.








.
1990 Yeti FRO. Ordered in october 1990, delivered on january 8th. 1991, sold in 1994, bought back in 2000 and restored to original spec since then. Resides in my living room, as it has the typical FRO crack at the seat tube. Will be send to an framebuilder for repair someday.








.
1997 FRO Chromo. Bought in 1998, converted to Singlespeed in 2003. Havin' way too much fun with this. Still searching for an matching rigid fork, Accu-Trax won't fit since this frame has an suspension-geometry.








.
1992 Ultimate. Bought in december 2003. This one will be ridden when the Trails are dry. Specs will also change over the time.

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Not mine, but I really like this one. I'll post mine later. Mine's an 89 or 90 FRO.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not mine, but I really like this one. I'll post mine later. Mine's an 89 or 90 FRO.


This one is actually the Yeti I'm dreaming of. Saw the first Yeti at a local race in 1988 and it was very much like this one. Someday i will ad an 1" Team Replica to my stock...BTW, my wife knows this already ;-)

Michael


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I would have thought this post to come sooner!









Ordered Sept of 1989 (and still has all of its original paper work from Yeti, and sales recipt from the newly opened Cambria Bike). The mini story on it is at Yetifan.com.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm not sure if mine qualify for vintage yet. Maybe one of them does.

Anyway, here' my '95/'96 (not sure which), and my '98.

(click for full size pic)


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Wooooooooooah*

Much time in my life has been wasted spacing out. Much of that space was filled with images like these. Especially the Ulitmates, and the aqua Fro above. Thank you for the imagery.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Not sure if this is an 89 or 90. Its got the 1 1/4" steerer but the cable housing runs all the way to the front derailleur like the earlier '80s models. Its a fun bike to ride.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

I wish I had one of these...










MAYBE with some _smaller_ chainrings that is.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> I wish I had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were the days. Racing is not the same anymore. I miss it.


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

*1996 fro*

I have a 1996 nearly built up . I just need to add shifter cables and it's done.
Gonna do that tommorrow.
Photo's soon.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

@Fillet Brazed: 
This is really a nice Yeti. Like it very much. When I get my black FRO repaired I think of repainting it in orange ( I have an Yeti paint scale here). But red is also very nice, hmm.









This one is very similar to yours and I always thought that it's an early 1990 Bike. Does anyone know when exactly Yeti switched to 1 1/4"?

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> @Fillet Brazed:
> This is really a nice Yeti. Like it very much. When I get my black FRO repaired I think of repainting it in orange ( I have an Yeti paint scale here). But red is also very nice, hmm.
> ...


Thanks Michael, I like it too. I was happy to find it. I really like the California made Yetis. Theres just something about the company in those early days......

BTW, yours are not too shabby either!! Your FRO and Ultimate are amazing.

Im pretty sure in 1990 they went to the 1 1/4". If you look at the team bikes of that year they have both. John Tomac's FRO was 1", then later in that same year his C-26 was also 1", but Juli Furtado's 1990 C-26 was 1 1/4'. I wonder if Tomac needed a 1" steerer because of Tioga's (one of his main sponsors) lack of a T-bone in that size......

Here are some pics of Tomac and Juli's bikes from 1990. I was told Juli's bike sold for $10K on ebay.


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

here is also a f.r.o. from the classic bike exposition last september in cologne - way to clean in my opinion.

btw: as far as i remember julie´s bike has been sold for about $7.8k


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, way too clean, but would make for some nice wall art! Quite striking.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

unf... crazy you cant buy a bike like these in the stores anymore!


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

speaking of the classic bike exhibition at Cologne IFMA trade show in september. 6 out of 20 displayed bikes were Yetis. There must be something about Yeti. It was the most wanted "Hardcore" bike back in the day and the following is still strong today. For me, it was the racing image, the looks that were different to all the other bikes on the market, and, after i finally got one, the ride. A Yeti FRO is a downhill-rocket, point and shoot. At the same time its very forgiving and comfortable. Just unique.

Here are the bikes that were displayed in cologne:









Yeti C-26. Its not clear if this is an original or a frame that was build from the tubesets that were stolen when Yeti closed it's doors in Durango. I think it's an original, which makes it very valuable. Didn't like the specs of this bike too much.









16" FRO. Nice, but the Ritchey cranks spoils it for me...









Again, the white FRO from above









this is a very nice one. The turqoise/grey paintsheme is amazing.









This one is really unique. The frame was build by John Parker in 1984. Some specs seem to be original (braze on type campy front derallieur), the brake levers, the rear derallieur and the shifters are six-speed XT which belongs to 1986. Really weird geometry, 69° head and seat angle, BMX bottom bracket, seatpost (Shimano 22,2) and headset. Steers like the Titanic but is so much fun to ride on a fast fireroad downhill...









This is my black FRO again from another perspective.

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

IMHO the turqoise/grey paintjob is the best looking, closely followed by the turqoise/yellow. Of course, dart paintjob looks the best.

I have also seen a completely grey ARC long time ago that looked great with huge Easton, Shimano and Yeti logos...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

nice pics guys, very nice!
I'm in the strange position of re-furnishing a 1990(?) yeti fro & have yet to decide on the colour scheme. Although full turquoise as shown above is my current favorite. I'm fitting a NOS accutrax fork & have a 1.25 threaded manitou 1 fork if any1s interested in buying one? mail me 

keep up the good work stabbi 

ta

scant


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

*My Yeti Singlespeed..completed last night*

Greetings:

Just finished up my new ride. Classic Yeti Pro Fro from 1992. Yeti Accutrax fork-FTW stem-Hyperlite bars, Chris King headset....yes that is 11/4 size. Drive train is Topline cranks with 32t ring-Campy rear der for chain tensioner-Campy Olympus brakes and levers. Wheels are Pulstar hubs on Mavic M231 rims with Michelin tires, cog size is 17. Ringle seatpost with Yeti Ice-Ax saddle. Time pedals and Ringle bottle cage. Rides just like the day I bought it. Original owner....

This was also posted in the Singlespeed area last night


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

*One inch FRO*

My contribution is a 1 inch FRO with around top-tube, with thanks to uberyetistud Andy2.


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> speaking of the classic bike exhibition at Cologne IFMA trade show in september. 6 out of 20 displayed bikes were Yetis. There must be something about Yeti. It was the most wanted "Hardcore" bike back in the day and the following is still strong today. For me, it was the racing image, the looks that were different to all the other bikes on the market, and, after i finally got one, the ride. A Yeti FRO is a downhill-rocket, point and shoot. At the same time its very forgiving and comfortable. Just unique.
> 
> ...


Some great photos in this thread.
The turquoise yetis have always been my fave - FRO (nearly bought one in favour of my Bonty), or Ultimate (I thought they were just the coolest looking bike at the time  ), with the Grey or Yellow Accu-trax.

....though I remember when I saw my first ARC I fell in love.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I saw my first ARC in MBA, 92 I think. It was in the classic dart paintjob, gray and turquise with a beefy Manitou 1 on the front, A-tac stem, Onza bar ends and Cook brother cranks. . . All the cool stuff. Most hardcore and best looking bike I have ever seen!

First time I saw one IRL was at a bike shop, it was with no logos and painted dark brown, had to take a closer look, but the aggro attitude, oval toptube and meaty welds looked to familiar, it did look extremely good in that color. . remember 1800 dollar frames wherent exactly common in Sweden in those times.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Franken-Yeti Ultimate*

Finished the build last night, using spare parts and a few new bits like cables, tires, cassette, and chain. XTR shifters and brakes, Nukeproof hubs, XT derailleurs, old XT cranks, very old IRD post, Dean stem, Marzocchi Z1 (only 63mm fork I have). I rode it this morning and was really taken by how solid this thing is. I'm sure part of that is the weight - these are not light. I waited years to find one of these frames and it was completely worth it! Got a few looks on the trail too...ego factor!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

415m3 said:


> Finished the build last night, using spare parts and a few new bits like cables, tires, cassette, and chain. XTR shifters and brakes, Nukeproof hubs, XT derailleurs, old XT cranks, very old IRD post, Dean stem, Marzocchi Z1 (only 63mm fork I have). I rode it this morning and was really taken by how solid this thing is. I'm sure part of that is the weight - these are not light. I waited years to find one of these frames and it was completely worth it! Got a few looks on the trail too...ego factor!


Totally awesome. Your build is pretty close to mine, and you're right...heavy as hell.
But, a solid ride and ego factor is great!
Congrats on the build!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

thats a very nice ultimate. 1 tiny recommendation? get the forks sprayed to match the frame  that would look waay sweet 

ta

scant


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> after Fat Chance, Mantis, Trimble and Ritchey this should be the Yeti Thread . Ok, so here are mine:
> 
> [


My baby . . .

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice Tucker. Amazing job on the parts hunt! A memorable bike for sure! Who could ever forget Tomac railing on those drop bars?


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

my black FRO from the first post isn't black any longer. Finally did send the frame to a framebuilder for repair and he did an awesome job. Seattube and Downtube were replaced, frame is powdercoated in desert turquoise now. While specing the bike again I replaced the bullseye cranks for Shimano Deore XT II since this one will definetely see the trails again. I'm very happy with the outcome of the restoration and look forward to the first ride.



















Greetings,

Michael


----------



## steel is real (May 3, 2004)

*just a question about pictures*

How do you get the pictures to be large on the forum? My picture came out so small that not much detail was given. It is under "my bontrager steed" in Vintage, Retro, Classic.

Thanks -


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*That super-old Yeti really takes me back.*

The first Yeti I ever saw was owned by a friend of mine. Serial #13. I'm not sure how long it took for the third cable guides to move around the top tube to join the other two, but it was after #13. It sure did improve the look.

Later on, another friend had a team issue blue and yellow ARC with all the blue anodized parts- now that was pure bike lust.

When I finally got a Yeti of my own, in 2000, I built it up sweet. It came in under 20 pounds for a 19" frame... I wish I still had that bike.

miles


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> my black FRO from the first post isn't black any longer. Finally did send the frame to a framebuilder for repair and he did an awesome job. Seattube and Downtube were replaced, frame is powdercoated in desert turquoise now. While specing the bike again I replaced the bullseye cranks for Shimano Deore XT II since this one will definetely see the trails again. I'm very happy with the outcome of the restoration and look forward to the first ride.
> 
> ...


What's the story with those thumbies? They seem to be hanging upside down like bats!

Nice looking bike, though I can't decide if I like the new or the old color better. The black with the white onza tires is quite a killer look! On the other hand how can you not like Yeti turquise! My only solution is you should get two of these!

-mtnwing


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi michael

"Finally did send the frame to a framebuilder for repair and he did an awesome job. Seattube and Downtube were replaced"
Do you mind if I ask how much that cost? I have a 1990 FRO that may need a new downtube & when ££ allows I'd like to get it repaired also!

many thanks!

ta

scant


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

steel is real said:


> How do you get the pictures to be large on the forum? My picture came out so small that not much detail was given. It is under "my bontrager steed" in Vintage, Retro, Classic.
> 
> Thanks -


you have to work on photoshop, on image size and test. generally i use a max. horiz length at 600. try and test.


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> What's the story with those thumbies? They seem to be hanging upside down like bats!
> 
> -mtnwing


I ran my XT thumbies upside down for about 5 years. It worked well (particularly for the reat), allowing more contact of the palm of your hand when changing gear. Come to think of it I'm not sure why I changed back! Getting the granny ring can be difficult if you undermount & have small hands because of the throw / reach.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Update. This is what #1423 looks like now:

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

...this is FRO #696 from 1988 i think (1" BMX head set, road rear drop outs). Originally was white, has been stripped and now is waiting for a new dress...

Carsten


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Hey Carsten*

Was that frame powdercoated or painted, and how did you remove it? I'm about to redo a frame as well, and my powdercoater says he wants to use a chemical stripper instead of a media blaster. Just curious...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

415m3 said:


> Was that frame powdercoated or painted, and how did you remove it? I'm about to redo a frame as well, and my powdercoater says he wants to use a chemical stripper instead of a media blaster. Just curious...


i am pretty sure that the frame still had the original paint hence i would think it was not powder coated. Unless someone tells me that the early Yeti's were powder coated... It was blasted off because we were sure that the tubes were not weakend by rust. If you are not sure better use chemical stripper. I don't know what material was used ot blast the paint off, i will try to find out.

Here are some shots of the frame before it was blasted




























Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow, talk about a thread back from the dead!
Good stuff!


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

Here are 2 of mine.



















I have most of the parts for the ASLT frame. but need a new hub! 36 front ringle in blue and an impossible to get, ASLT seat stay brace-any type.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

here is a 1" head-tubed FRO i just picked up. the previous owner put that nasty powder coat job on it. i'll be pulling the bike apart and getting a more appropriate powder coat job done. i really dont know anything about this. please jump in and tell me more about this. i cant find any serial number on it. what is that braze-on in the last photo?


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Any chance someone could bring an ultimate to the first flight dealie in August. I always wanted one but have never even seen one in the metal...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Last braze on could be a ...
drain plug?


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd love to get some of these bikes in the your yeti's section of yetifan.

[email protected]

Ap.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lucifer said:


> Any chance someone could bring an ultimate to the first flight dealie in August. I always wanted one but have never even seen one in the metal...
> Thanks in advance.


I've got one...but it's not coming with me when I head east for the FFB party.

First Flight has one though! 
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1991_Yeti_Ultimate.htm


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sky, the last photo is a pic of the front derailleur's cable attachment point. The housing runs all the way to the front der. and the cable then fixes to the chainstay at that point.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Sky, the last photo is a pic of the front derailleur's cable attachment point. The housing runs all the way to the front der. and the cable then fixes to the chainstay at that point.


oh, i get it now. strange set up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vdubbusrider said:


> oh, i get it now. strange set up.


That is strange...I should probably just take that bike off your hands for you.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Sky, the last photo is a pic of the front derailleur's cable attachment point. The housing runs all the way to the front der. and the cable then fixes to the chainstay at that point.


What's the braze-on on the BB shell for? It looks like a pump peg that's facing the wrong direction.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> What's the braze-on on the BB shell for? It looks like a pump peg that's facing the wrong direction.


Thats a zerk fitting for injecting grease. Thats an add on. Not a Yeti option as far as I know.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ultimate*



lucifer said:


> Any chance someone could bring an ultimate to the first flight dealie in August. I always wanted one but have never even seen one in the metal...
> Thanks in advance.


Lucifer,

Jeff has at least one Ultimate at FFB (I think that he sold one last year), so you will be in luck. If you have never visted before, you are in for a surprise. You will find almost every type of vintage MTB that you can imagine. It would almost be easier to list what they don't have, rather than what they do have.

See you there.

rick


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*For the Bullseye crank?*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Thats a zerk fitting for injecting grease. Thats an add on. Not a Yeti option as far as I know.


Wern't those Bullseye cranks supposed to be bathed in oil, and not grease? Could this then be the zerk for adding oil as needed?


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> What's the braze-on on the BB shell for? It looks like a pump peg that's facing the wrong direction.


VERY silly place for a grease zerk...in my opine. Seems like it would be the first thing broken off when hitting a high log or stick or something.

I agree with fillet brazed...front derailleur pulley mounting place. I've seen a couple other bikes that had a rear ward, pulley-type, derailleur thingy in or about that area...but I don't remember which brand or model.

On the grease zerk...I don't know of any system currently in use, or in past use, that would inject oil through a zerk fitting. A zerk fitting is sealed though a small detent ball kept in place with a small spring...most certainly not intended for oil retention. Some bearings are lubed with oil, but mostly (I think) are on the inside of internal combustion engines, not high-impact, low RPM bearings...like those found on _any _bicycle. These type bearings require a grease that coats, lubes, and cools the balls/cups for load-bearing requirements. In any event, an extremely retarded place to put a zerk fitting...why not put it between the chain stays? Or, why not not use one at all and just regularly service the bottom bracket cups/bearings like they are supposed to be cared for??


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> Wern't those Bullseye cranks supposed to be bathed in oil, and not grease? Could this then be the zerk for adding oil as needed?


Ive never heard that. Mine arent bathed in oil. Maybe theyre supposed to be?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

loonyOne said:


> VERY silly place for a grease zerk...in my opine. Seems like it would be the first thing broken off when hitting a high log or stick or something.
> 
> I agree with fillet brazed...front derailleur pulley mounting place. I've seen a couple other bikes that had a rear ward, pulley-type, derailleur thingy in or about that area...but I don't remember which brand or model.
> 
> On the grease zerk...I don't know of any system currently in use, or in past use, that would inject oil through a zerk fitting. A zerk fitting is sealed though a small detent ball kept in place with a small spring...most certainly not intended for oil retention. Some bearings are lubed with oil, but mostly (I think) are on the inside of internal combustion engines, not high-impact, low RPM bearings...like those found on _any _bicycle. These type bearings require a grease that coats, lubes, and cools the balls/cups for load-bearing requirements. In any event, an extremely retarded place to put a zerk fitting...why not put it between the chain stays? Or, why not not use one at all and just regularly service the bottom bracket cups/bearings like they are supposed to be cared for??


I would think itd be pretty tough to impact that zerk fitting. Unless you do trials with no chainrings.  And dont forget, there is no "in between the chainstays" on a FRO.

I would think that'd be a pretty good setup. With the fat bb spindle on the Bullseyes, the grease would go directly to the bearings. Of course you'd need to leave the inner seal off the bearings. Every time you rode through a deep stream you could pull your grease pump out of your jersey pocket and inject it in there.  Its Bullseye Grease Guard! This could be some sort of patent infringement.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Every time you rode through a deep stream you could pull your grease pump out of your jersey pocket and inject it in there.


Bullseye BB bearings needeed that amount of service, regardless of whether you went through a stream. Definitely not the strong point in the system.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Update:

The Yeti Prototype has now period correct tires on it. Actually, the bike came with an Farmer John on the back, but it was so worn out that it had to be replaced. Last week I finally found an Farmer Johns Cousin and Nephew couple. The weird geometry is better visible now.

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Update:
> 
> The Yeti Prototype has now period correct tires on it. Actually, the bike came with an Farmer John on the back, but it was so worn out that it had to be replaced. Last week I finally found an Farmer Johns Cousin and Nephew couple. The weird geometry is better visible now.
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike. I like your collection!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Update:
> 
> The Yeti Prototype has now period correct tires on it. Actually, the bike came with an Farmer John on the back, but it was so worn out that it had to be replaced. Last week I finally found an Farmer Johns Cousin and Nephew couple. The weird geometry is better visible now.
> 
> ...


Decade correct or period correct?  Isnt that bike an 84 or so? Thats a great bike, youre lucky to have that one!


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

well the frame is an 1984. Also the Shimano DX-Seatpost, Bullseye BB, Headset, Campy FD, Hubs, Rims, Cranks, Brakes seem to be from 1984. But the Shifters and rear der are six-speed SIS Deore XT, which i think came out in 1987. So maybe Parker rode the bike several years and replaced the shifting parts, and also the rear tire that came with the bike was an Farmer John. For me, it's period correct for 1987, when JP still rode that bike . Unfortunately. I know nothing about the history of this bike, other than it was the first one Parker build and that altogether 3 bikes were made in this first batch (Parkers, one for Linda, one for Russel Worley). Would love to know more about these first three Yetis and wonder where the other two are now. BTW, if you compare it to the predecessor, the Sweetheart Motocruiser, it is very similar. In fact, the only change I can see from the pictures are the cable routing, rear brake and BMX-BB.

And yes, I'm happy to own this piece of MTB history, thanks

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Newsboy (Feb 27, 2004)

*Here's my snowman.*

Brown.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*twins*

Digging up an old thread.

These have been posted before. To tidy things up, I thought I would post them here

Both are:

• 19"
• Late 80's, CA built
• 1" BMX headsets
• Round top tubes
• Simplex semi-horizontal rear dropouts

The black one has original paint (I'm the original owner).
The desert turqoise was powdercoated (RAL5018) and decaled with reproduction stickers courtesy of a VRC resident.

Link to a few more pics: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=183372&highlight=yeti

Cheers~  
Joe


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Newsboy said:


> Brown.


I never thought i would think a brown bike would be very attractive....

but man... That is HOT!!!

right click, save.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

*Yeti A.r.c. 1992*

*YETI A.R.C.*
Frame number A158 | Spring 1992



  

  

  

  

  

  

Frame: YETI A.R.C. with Ringlé ACST
Fork: Answer Accu-Trax
Stem: Answer A-Tac
Handlebar: Answer Hyperlite
Headset: YST
Grips: ODI Attack
Bar Ends: Onza Spy
Saddle: Avocet Racing I
Seat post: Shimano Deore XT
Brakes: Grafton Speed Controllers
Brake levers: Dia-Compe SS-5 with BRS cables
Cranks: Grafton Speed Stix
Bottom bracket: Shimano Deore XT BB-M730
Pedals: Shimano SPD 737
Chain rings: Shimano SG
Chain: Shimano HG-90
Cassette: Shimano Deore XT
Rear derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
Front derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
Shifters: Shimano Deore XT
Bottle holder: Ringlé XC
Skewers: Ringlé Ti-Stix
Hubs: Shimano Deore XT
Rims: Specialized BX-23
Spokes: Wheelsmith
Tires: Panaracer Smoke Compe

Many thanks to *Derek*, *Mario*, *Noah* and everyone who helped!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow... That is how you do it!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Why cant all new bike posts feature a photoshoot as nice as this?

Awesome job.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Great build! I would have chosen XT 2 finger levers, but otherwise it's perfect in my eyes.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

*At first glance,*

they look like 3D program renderings.

Nice.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm totally psyched that I could contribute to that!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

super nice and just as I remember them. If it was my size I would really be jealous. Serous drool factor with this build man.

and in the spirit of all my build kudos post a little constructive criticsm:

That build needs skinwall tires. Onza pors would do that serious justice I think its the only thing I would change.

Oh and stellar photo's btw. Did you take them or did you hire a photographer?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: Perfect valve stem placement. Nicely done!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> super nice and just as I remember them. If it was my size I would really be jealous. Serous drool factor with this build man.
> 
> and in the spirit of all my build kudos post a little constructive criticsm:
> 
> ...


Blackwall Porcs were available then, but I don't recall if the Smokes were. Smokes are a good tire choice for this one I would say, but I too would choose Porcs if I had the choice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

curve said:


> *YETI A.R.C.*
> Frame number A158 | Spring 1992
> 
> Frame: YETI A.R.C. with Ringlé ACST
> ...


Good god man! That might be the best photo shoot to date. I mean...Stephan and Badbushido put out some killer photo shoots...but this is something else.

And your build is impeccable. Great stuff MM! :thumbsup:

(also makes me wonder why this Yeti thread isn't longer.)


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to hear you like the build and the photos


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

that IS a gorgeous ARC :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Desk top wall paper material there.


----------



## alg7 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Fro #809*

Well this is my 1990 FRO owned from new. Semi retro however tempted to revert to circa 1990. Still have the headset & front graftons. For Yeti fans I have pictured the original front end including FTW antlers direct from the great man himself.

Frame: FRO

Fork: Manitou skareb super 2003

Headset: CK 1 1/8 circa 2003 
Stem: ATAC circa 2003 
Handlebar:hyperlite 
Grips: Yeti speed 
Barends:Answer

Brakes: Rear grafton series 1 Front XTR V 2003 due to fork 
Brake Pads: WTB rear XTR front 
Brake Cables: XT heavy duty 
Cantilever cable hangers: dia compe rear 
Brake Levers: Grafton

Shifters: XT 7spd upside down 
Front Derailleur: XTR 
Rear Derailleur: XTR 
Derailleur Cables: XT/sleeved jobs name escapes 
Cassette: HG 7 12-28 IIRC 
Chain: Dura ace 
Cranks: Cooks e 
Crank Bolts: Cooks 
Chainrings: pace & Ti inner ring ? TNT 
Chainring bolts: ? 
Bottom Bracket: Cooks Ti 
Pedals: XTR spd

Hub Skewers: Ringle not on front cannot recall why I switched 
Rims: mavic 231 ceramic 
Hubs: WTB hyperglide G/G Nuke proof carbon oversize 
Nipples: 2 
Spokes: ? 
Tyres: Magic F&R 
Tubes:latex air B

Saddle: Ti flite 
Seatpost: ringle 
Seatpost Binder: ringle

Weight:25-26 ish

Frame excellent as I always touched up scuffs & protected it vs cable rub. Always dry stored indoors


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alg7 said:


> Well this is my 1990 FRO owned from new. Semi retro however tempted to revert to circa 1990. Still have the headset & front graftons. For Yeti fans I have pictured the original front end including FTW antlers direct from the great man himself.
> 
> Frame: FRO
> 
> ...


Spoke too soon in that other thread. Fix those bar ends and put the rigid fork on it!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Spoke too soon in that other thread. Fix those bar ends and put the rigid fork on it!


Put the FTW stem back on as well. Maybe it was purchased in '90, but it's an '89 frameset. Great bike with all the original goodies still in your possesion.


----------



## alg7 (Feb 8, 2009)

This may help you guys cope with the 2003 evolution changes  Taken 1991.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

alg7 said:


> This may help you guys cope with the 2003 evolution changes  Taken 1991.


Thank you. My blood pressure just dropped!


----------



## alg7 (Feb 8, 2009)

YETIFIED said:


> Put the FTW stem back on as well. Maybe it was purchased in '90, but it's an '89 frameset. Great bike with all the original goodies still in your possesion.


May well have been. I bought the frame alone direct from Bromley Bikes the UK importer 260490.
Initially made up with bullseye cranks & XT groupset. Then the ,madness, of making it lighter took over


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

alg7 said:


> May well have been. I bought the frame alone direct from Bromley Bikes the UK importer 260490.
> Initially made up with bullseye cranks & XT groupset. Then the ,madness, of making it lighter took over


You had it built up really nice back then Grafton brakes, Cook's cranks, M737 pedals, 1st gen Manitou's, headset boot, Hyperlites, Ringle cage, Ringle skewers, FTW Antlers, FTW stem, Bullseye hubs, Smokes f&r, and were those thumbies under mounted?


----------



## alg7 (Feb 8, 2009)

YETIFIED said:


> You had it built up really nice back then Grafton brakes, Cook's cranks, M737 pedals, 1st gen Manitou's, headset boot, Hyperlites, Ringle cage, Ringle skewers, FTW Antlers, FTW stem, Bullseye hubs, Smokes f&r, *and were those thumbies* *under mounted?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Still are:thumbsup: or should that be thumbs down
> 
> ...


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

alg7 said:


> YETIFIED said:
> 
> 
> > You had it built up really nice back then Grafton brakes, Cook's cranks, M737 pedals, 1st gen Manitou's, headset boot, Hyperlites, Ringle cage, Ringle skewers, FTW Antlers, FTW stem, Bullseye hubs, Smokes f&r, *and were those thumbies* *under mounted?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hairstream said:


> ...


Aah, don't tease! Lets see the whole thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy hell is that ever sweet. I need to go change my drawers!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

no hating.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Hate.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fcukin' impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Ah - that looks great!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Rumpfy and bushpig....






for not ripping me a new one.


----------



## alg7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great looking Yeti. You just need a FTW OEM period stem


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

alg7 said:


> Great looking Yeti. You just need a FTW OEM period stem


Ha ha - so cruel!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Hairstream:

Very nice! VERY very nice. But someone must have a set of Yeti FRO tires for you! Those Farmer Johns don't deserve to be on that rig!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Not my bike, just one I spotted in a bike rack in San Anselmo. Suitable for this thread.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Not my bike, just one I spotted in a bike rack in San Anselmo. Suitable for this thread.


There's no lock needed for that one


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...steady Charlie.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

alg7 said:


> Great looking Yeti. You just need a FTW OEM period stem


Your fitting right in around here. 

I'll never give up!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Not a bike but......on topic

http://www.gama-go.com/product.php?productid=16609&cat=263&page=1


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anybody have one of those Yeti sample color rings they use to send out that had their stock powder colors? Could you shoot a quick shot of it? I'd like to see those colors.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

alg7 said:


> Great looking Yeti. You just need a FTW OEM period stem


FTW stem is for the 89 FRO. I refuse to build it without the last puzzle piece. But, I'm thinking of setting my sights higher than just a stem... more to come.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

ckevlar said:


> Does anybody have one of those Yeti sample color rings they use to send out that had their stock powder colors? Could you shoot a quick shot of it? I'd like to see those colors.


I have a download of the 94 catalog that has the color ring. I will post it tonight if nobody posts a pic or link for you.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

hairstream said:


> I have a download of the 94 catalog that has the color ring. I will post it tonight if nobody posts a pic or link for you.


Great. Thanks. CT


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I thought I had already posted this somewhere in VRC , but I didn't see it, so forgive me if this is a duplicate.

This is the original pasted up ad copy for Yeti sent to the Fat Tire Flyer. Normally you would correct to lose the slight color difference where type and art work is pasted on, but I left that and the index lines on.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the cloisonne


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

And the keyring/opener


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

the last 2 are really very cool charlie. 

i pulled a copy of that yetiman ad off of yetifan, i think. i was gonna have Spectrum/Cody do up some proper re-pops for the yak. 

frank was telling me a story about the some of the head badges... i guess they were doing shimano colored rainbows behind the clear pops in the yetiman badge... supposed to represent wanting to get back the shimano gear because the campy stuff sucked so bad.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Does anybody have one of those Yeti sample color rings they use to send out that had their stock powder colors? Could you shoot a quick shot of it? I'd like to see those colors.


Yes, I have one of those color samples rings (powder coated metal plates), I'll make a picture later today when I'm back at home.

[Edit] Back at home, here are the pics:





Unfortunately, the orange, which is my fave, does not really show here. Saw a orange FRO in a shop in Chicago in 1991. We were invited as the best selling Trek Dealer in Germany to visit the 1992 Trek Presentation and made a small trip to Chicago. Obviously, since 1992 brought the ultimate Pogo-Stick bike, the Trek 9000 Full Susp, that orange FRO was the MTB highlight of my trip to US back then 

Greetings

Michael


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bump* for ckevlar (just in case you missed the edit of my post)

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Yes, I have one of those color samples rings (powder coated metal plates), I'll make a picture later today when I'm back at home.
> 
> Unfortunately, the orange, which is my fave, does not really show here. Saw a orange FRO in a shop in Chicago in 1991. That orange FRO was the MTB highlight of my trip to US back then
> 
> ...


I had a beautiful late '80s, 1", orange FRO with the matching YETI fork. Wish I still had pics. It has since been repainted (but still looks good).


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

What does it look like now FB?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The paint was in not so great condition. I sold it and it was restored to a paint job matching a test bike in a MBA magazine:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=304608&page=2&highlight=Yeti+FRO


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I had a beautiful late '80s, 1", orange FRO with the matching YETI fork. Wish I still had pics. It has since been repainted (but still looks good).


I have plenty pictures of it when it was still orange.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> I have plenty pictures of it when it was still orange.


let's see em. I'd like to re-save a couple of those. How about the Campy dropout closeup?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I remember seeing that one. Beautiful. Would be cool to see it in orange.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks. Thats what I was looking for. The ring we use to have at the shop was a bunch of cut tubes that were powdered. Do you remember the name of the shop in Chicago you visited?



Michael Staab said:


> *Bump* for ckevlar (just in case you missed the edit of my post)
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Michael


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> let's see em. I'd like to re-save a couple of those. How about the Campy dropout closeup?


BREV. CAMPAGNOLO!!! Yup.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Michael Staab said:


> Yes, I have one of those color samples rings (powder coated metal plates), I'll make a picture later today when I'm back at home.
> 
> [Edit] Back at home, here are the pics:
> 
> ...


Michael,

Is there any possibility that you could compare those paint discs to one of those online RAL catalogues so that we have a definative Yeti RAL guide for resto/respraying?

Having all those discs in your hands means you could have the perfect way to compare, I've tried and failed to match peoples photos on here to RAL codes but it varies so much according to how people take their photos!:thumbsup:


----------



## alg7 (Feb 8, 2009)

*# 809 revisited*

Well back to the 1990 spec ish. The 575 is an amazing bike. Really in the Yeti tradition. The boys did good again. Only 19 years between my first & second Yeti.

Frame: FRO 17.5"

Fork: FTW Yeti straight blade

Headset: King 1 1/4" no logo 
Stem: FTW 
Handlebar:hyperlite 
Grips: Yeti speed 
Barends:

Brakes: Rear grafton series 1 Front grafton series 2 
Brake Pads: WTB 
Brake Cables: XT heavy duty 
Cantilever cable hangers: dia compe rear 
Brake Levers: Grafton

Shifters: XT 7spd upside down 
Front Derailleur: XTR 
Rear Derailleur: XTR 
Derailleur Cables: Gore 
Cassette: HG 7 12-28 IIRC 
Chain: Dura ace 
Cranks: Cooks e 
Crank Bolts: Cooks 
Chainrings: Pace & Ti inner ring ? TNT 
Chainring bolts: ? 
Bottom Bracket: Cooks Ti 
Pedals: XTR spd with Ti axles

Hub Skewers: Ringle 
Rims: mavic 231 ceramic 
Hubs: WTB hyperglide G/G Nuke proof carbon oversize 
Nipples: 2 
Spokes: ? 
Tyres: Magic F&R 
Tubes:latex air B

Saddle: Ti flite 
Seatpost: ringle 
Seatpost Binder: ringle

Weight:25lb ish


----------

